
Code Less, Engineer More - ingve
https://increment.com/teams/code-less-engineer-more/
======
downerending
I thought this was going to be "Don't write 50KLOC if 2KLOC will do", but it's
actually "Buy, don't build".

IMHE, the latter is often ambiguous and hard to evaluate, even after the fact.
The former is virtually always a good idea.

